# My boys! :) :) :)



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my boys. BIG, aka Slubber Munster, is the fawn English mastiff, who just turned 10 months on the 15th. Buddy, aka Da Bud Man, is the brindle boxer (mix?) who is a year and 8 months old.  These are the silliest dogs I've ever met for sure! 























































Enjoy!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous boys! I love mastiffs....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! What great pictures! They are both so handsome!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww handsome silly boys!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice! I love the second to last pic... can you say "Baroo?"?


----------

